

Ask HN: Which VPN Providers do you use/can you recommend? - tosh


======
xxdesmus
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

[https://torrentfreak.com/which-vpn-services-take-your-
anonym...](https://torrentfreak.com/which-vpn-services-take-your-anonymity-
seriously-2014-edition-140315/) They log basically nothing (so they claim).
Fast speeds, tons of locations, OpenVPN compatible. Zero problems for 2 years
now.

~~~
Oculus
I would second Private Internet Access. They have a shitty billing system
(need to cancel your current account if you want to switch to a yearly plan),
but it I've found it Just Works(TM). Really happy with their service.

~~~
switch007
I've recently had issues with PIA where traffic just stopped routing,
necessitating a reconnect. Also the Mac client connects probably 50% of the
time and often gets in to an unrecoverable state - but that might be OS
X/Openvpn's fault, not PIA.

------
Someone1234
I've ran a VPN via Amazon's AWS "free" tier (approx. $5/month for 12 months).
Works both on Windows (with appropriate UDP encapsulation configured for IPsec
traffic[0][1] on both client and server) or via OpenVPN on Linux.

I'd imagine OpenVPN would work just fine on Linode or DO. And Windows/OpenVPN
would also work via Microsoft's Azure platform.

[0]
[https://support.microsoft.com/kb/926179](https://support.microsoft.com/kb/926179)
[1] The key term to Google is: "AssumeUDPEncapsulationContextOnSendRule"

------
sarciszewski
I've used AirVPN, Cryptostorm, and iPREDATOR in the past. No complaints with
either of the three.

That said, if you're trying to hax0r the NSA or something crazy like that,
don't expect a VPN to save you.

------
N0RMAN
Streisand
([https://github.com/jlund/streisand](https://github.com/jlund/streisand)) on
Digital Ocean, 5$/Month

~~~
tmod
I'm 90% sold on this. For the last 10%.. Is it easy enough to choose/change
your VPN region on Digital Ocean?

Say for example I want to use Netflix from the US today, and Germany tomorrow
for general web surfing.

------
kakashi19
I would recommend you set up your own VPN so you fine-tune it to suit your
need. However, if you can't, then choose VPN providers maintain their servers
on their own network instead of renting servers from others. Checkout
IPVanish: ([http://www.vpntips.com/hidemyass-
alternatives/#ipvanish](http://www.vpntips.com/hidemyass-
alternatives/#ipvanish))

------
sjs382
I've used both prgmr.com and DigitalOcean. I would recommend either.

Use my referral link to get $10 in account credits at DO:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9fad2cc71fbc](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9fad2cc71fbc)

------
philgourley
VyprVPN is my weapon of choice. Only bad side I can see after months of use is
lack of coverage inside the China firewall.

~~~
yapper
Do you have the Chameleon protocol activated?

David Y.

------
khnd
tunnelbear is great.

------
jpetersonmn
box.pn

